# Anyone using Tascam us-122mkii in Windows 7?



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I had previously been using this Tascam in XP on a Mac using Boot Camp and had no problems. I just got a Compaq Laptop with Windows 7 (64 bit) and am having trouble getting the drivers to load from the Tascam website (which are labeled as Windows 7 64 bit). I have an email out to Tascam but thought I'd see if anyone had any experience with a similar problem and how they solved it.


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't say I know exactly how I was able to finally get the driver to load but it looks like it's working now. I tried about a dozen times and for whatever reason it loaded.

I didn't take any measurements but I did a calibration for the Tascam us-122mkii with REW v5 on Windows 7 64 bit.


----------

